# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Harrier GR Mk.7 1:48 Hasegawa автор Г.Касьяненко

## Д.Срибный

Harrier GR Mk.7 1:48 Hasegawa автор Г.Касьяненко



http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...rier/index.htm

----------


## Kasatka

Неплохая моделька =)

А объем труда приложенный к ХАСЕВСКОМУ пластику восхищает.

По поводу шва на фонаре - так это естественно для технологического процесса. Именно так получаются "правильные" фонари. Иначе никак.. Так что Хасю тут обвинять нечего   :Wink:

----------


## Геннадий Касяненко

Привет, Kasatka!

Благодарю за комплимент.




> По поводу шва на фонаре - так это естественно для технологического процесса. Именно так получаются "правильные" фонари. Иначе никак..


Это я уже понял, да и Хаську я не виню, просто запарился шов сводить. Фонари требуют особой аккуратности, а я этого ой, как не люблю :-)

----------


## German

Во блин! че творится, не то что я! Хорошая моделька получилась!  :Wink:  
тока вот со статьей немног ни таво. а именно:
"Технологическое членение модели говорит о том, что это далеко не последний вариант Харриера. Наверняка мы увидим, как минимум, GR.5, и американские AV-8B и AV-8B Plus в исполнении Hasegawa."
 :shock:  :?:  :shock:  не понял :shock:  это как  :?:  они ж их до того выпустили :!: 

фару надо было отдельную купить.

----------


## Геннадий Касяненко

Про статью - каюсь, не слежу я за хронологией выпуска китов, суть-то не в том совсем.

Фара отдельная- это на носовой стойке? Так она и так от Эльфа (собрана, правда, наспех, потому слегка неудачно), у хаськи фары как таковой не было, её "корпус" был отлит вместе со стойкой.

Г.К.

----------


## Kasatka

Кстати, а как с фонарем решил проблему?
я читал, что ему сзади за кабиной что-то мешает ложится правильно.

----------


## Геннадий Касяненко

С фонарём у меня лично проблем не было, а посему и решать было нечего. Вроде как должны были бы мешать полному закрытию фонаря ФТД, приклеенные с тыльной стороны кресла, но у меня как-то всё обошлось (или я просто чего-то не помню)  :? 

Г.К.

----------


## Kasatka

а вот тут эта проблема хорошо описана

http://www.scalespot.com/onthebench/...8bna_build.htm

Прокрути вниз до Update 15 May 2005

----------


## German

не вроде там ничего не мешает, хотя... я еще не пробовал как аирес ляжет. а вот эту проблему на фонаре никто так и не решил.

----------


## German

кста кресло.
http://www.ejectionsite.com/av8bseat.htm

http://avions.legendaires.free.fr/ejectfab.php

----------

